# New To The Collection



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I got offered the following watches which I brought. I hoped the GF would like them as they are vintage and to get her away from the modern quartz she usually wears - so far so good. I was told they are dating from around WW2 and would like a bit more information on them if possible.

Also I know they are both manual wind. How many winds can I put into them?

I plan on Saturday to polish up the faces a bit which I have never done and a bit nervous.



1st


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

2nd


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

As no one is commenting I take it these are just bits of tat??

Can someone at least confirm they are vintage?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i lik them wookie, i dont think they are tat either, i only normally give my manual wind watches about 15 turns just in case they lock


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely not tat. I like them as well, but can't help on the history I'm afraid. My manual winds are all different in terms of how many winds they take. Some take 10 some 15 or 16 and some in between. I tend to wind them slowly and just feel for the resistance increasing. How'd they clean up?


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

just finished


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy :thumbup: , im always terrified when i first sand the lense that it wont polish back out


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I wish I could help with the age. Mach might know, I think he was in the Doomsday book.  Definitely not tat though and they look good on those straps. I bet they could tell a story. :yes:


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

great work


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

very nice


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

As for how many winds does it take to wind a watch, well it depends on how big the winder is, how big the movement is.

As long as a watch is in good condition , you just carry on winding it until you can't wind it any longer.

A watch will jam when fully wound onlywhen there is a problem, is lack of oil dirt , dust debris .

If you don' t wind it fully you will be winding it twice as often & it won't go for as long as you want


----------

